# Look 675 has caught my eye.



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

My current frame is going up for sale soon and I'm in search for a bike that finally fits me. This caught my eye and I'm really interested in what this has to offer. 

Any feedback? do you own one? test ridden one? 

thanks.

EDIT:

found an amazing deal. put in my order when I should be pinching pennies at the moment.


----------



## Mark 63 (May 9, 2010)

Did you get the 675 yet? It looks radical. I wonder how it compares to other endurance-class frames.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

i got my frame but wont be able to build until the 16th. hopefully ill get to build and ride it on the 19th. im going from external di2 and internal on this of course. i got black.

ill post pictures and review in 3 weeks.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

If anyone's interested, I posted my (limited) 675 experience in the other 675 thread.


----------

